# 155/80r13 Tornel Buffed but "Raised" and "Vogue Style" Whitewalls



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Set of four buffed but "raised" whitewall tornel brand tires for sale. These look similar to the remingtons. They were buffed downwards so they have the raised look to them. $350 Plus freight.. Located in Colorado Springs, Co.. Can also get "Vogue Style" done (see last pic). If your interested PM me. Thanks for looking:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

THOSE LOOK GOOD JAMES:thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Those look real nice can you do the 14s in the vogue style and could I send u the tires?


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> THOSE LOOK GOOD JAMES:thumbsup:


:thumbsup: thanks bro


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

plague said:


> Those look real nice can you do the 14s in the vogue style and could I send u the tires?


Right now its only 13s getting done and i do not except any tires


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

TTT
1 set left who needs tires


----------



## gervais_85 (Mar 17, 2006)

Can u do a close up to the vogue style?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I loved how these came out.. now I cant find anyone in LA that does it anymore!


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

gervais_85 said:


> Can u do a close up to the vogue style?


When another set gets done ill take a few more. Idk why that pic came out so small


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

Wicked Wayz said:


> Set of four buffed but "raised" whitewall tornel brand tires for sale. These look similar to the remingtons. They were buffed downwards so they have the raised look to them. $350 Plus freight.. Located in Colorado Springs, Co.. Can also get "Vogue Style" done (see last pic). If your interested PM me. Thanks for looking:thumbsup:


How much 4 a set of these if I pick em up


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

84regal said:


> How much 4 a set of these if I pick em up


PM sent


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

lowrider_cutlass said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)

how much for the vogues been looking around for some


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Drew513Ryder said:


> how much for the vogues been looking around for some


PM sent:thumbsup:


----------



## Thatmexicanghost (Jan 13, 2013)

How much for 1 set of each ( vogue style and 1.5 whitewall) plus shipped and estimated receiving date to austin Texas? And just double checking they are 13's rightt?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Thatmexicanghost said:


> How much for 1 set of each ( vogue style and 1.5 whitewall) plus shipped and estimated receiving date to austin Texas? And just double checking they are 13's rightt?


Yes this post is for 13in tires but there are no more sets of the "vogue" style being made at this time due to not being able to find a tire that looks good. The milestar and uniroyal look like garbage. I might start having 14in Hankooks done if the demand is there. PM sent



MOSTHATED CC said:


> Nice


:thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

Are you still making the vogues in 13s?


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

No srry guys. Havent made any due to the ugly tires that are left. I tried to do milestar (for shits and giggles) and a Uniroyal but the sidewalls are too ruff. Tornells and Marshalls were the best to do them but cant get any large orders of them anymore


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

I have a set of 5 Marshal "Vogue" style tires left! $450. Out of state buyers pay for shipping. Pm for info


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Sale pending!


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

that's pretty cool any pics on a car ?


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> that's pretty cool any pics on a car ?


***SOLD***

Thanks homie. I dont have any pics of them on a car but I asked homie to take one once he puts them on


----------



## Thatmexicanghost (Jan 13, 2013)

Wicked Wayz said:


> I have a set of 5 Marshal "Vogue" style tires left! $450. Out of state buyers pay for shipping. Pm for info


what up wicked looking for them whitewall or vogue style how much to austin tx 78741


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Wicked Wayz said:


> Set of four buffed but "raised" whitewall tornel brand tires for sale. These look similar to the remingtons. They were buffed downwards so they have the raised look to them. $350 Plus freight.. Located in Colorado Springs, Co.. Can also get "Vogue Style" done (see last pic). If your interested PM me. Thanks for looking:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Sorry I do not make the "vogue style" anymore but I do have one set of 5 raised Tornels that I'm willing to part with. $500 plus shipping


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Wicked Wayz said:


> Set of four buffed but "raised" whitewall tornel brand tires for sale. These look similar to the remingtons. They were buffed downwards so they have the raised look to them. $350 Plus freight.. Located in Colorado Springs, Co.. Can also get "Vogue Style" done (see last pic). If your interested PM me. Thanks for looking:thumbsup:


I STILL GOT A SET OF 5 THAT IM NOT GOING TO USE PM IF INTERESTED. $100 EA. PLUS SHIPPING


----------

